# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Best Breathing Protection

## silbchris

Does anyone on the forums have any preference for breathing protection?
3M masks are what I always tend to go for, but I'd be to keen to hear if anyone else does differently  
Best
Chris

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We use the Sundstrom silicon masks with replaceable cartridges. They fit better than most P2 masks and are cheaper in the long run.

----------


## DavoSyd

> Does anyone on the forums have any preference for breathing protection? 
> 3M masks are what I always tend to go for, but I'd be to keen to hear if anyone else does differently  
> Best
> Chris

  hi Chris - there is a saying _"different masks for different tasks"_ 
so depends what you are trying to protect yourself from as to what is the "best"

----------

